# Do you think I have the right to get a scholarship?



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

According to my university, if you're ranked from the top 5 in your major, you get a scholarship. Since I'm ranked third, I got a scholarship for the past two years. However, the last term I went on exchange so my grades are not transferred yet and I was shocked to know when I checked the university website that I didn't get a scholarship and I should pay the full tuition fees. (Although when I read the scholarship conditions, it said you can get it even if you went on exchange). 

I'm sure the only reason I didn't get it was because my exchange coordinator is slow in converting my grades, therefore I was not considered when giving scholarships. It's not my fault. I worked really hard the past year and it sucks knowing that some people that don't even study get scholarships while I don't. I pass all the requirements for the scholarship so I feel so depressed right now knowing that I didn't get it, the fees are too expensive and I feel bad for pressuring my parents in order to pay. :sad:

I emailed the admin yesterday asking about it but they didn't reply yet, I don't even know if it's even possible to get a scholarship now.

Do you think I should fight for the scholarship or just give up?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yup
welcome to the bureaucracy of life
fight, fight, fight


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

This is a mixed bag, 

Do I think you are Entitled to a scholarship: NO

Do I think you meet the requirements for the scholarship:Yes

The key word there is that you "can" receive it on exchange, not that you "will". Ultimately it is their choice whom to give scholarships to, and I don't see them stripping it from someone else to give it to you retroactively. 

I'm sorry for your plight, you seem to be a good student, don't let his hold you back.


----------



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, they said if you're on exchange your previous term grades will be used to determine your ranking. By that, it means I should get it since I'd be ranked from the top students. They shouldn't choose people depending on their mood, it's the ranking that counts. But yeah, I don't think they'd strip it from someone else to give it to me although they could still give me one? Idk tbh


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Scholarships aren't in endless supply, they have to budget for them, so it is unlikely they would create another. I would still argue the point though, if you grades from last session would still put you in top five of this session, I think that should give you at the very least an audience. but if those grades where surpassed by others than that would be different. It all depends how they factor things.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fuck yea why not gurl. Just go and get it. Soar high


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Scholarships are a privilege, not a right. You've earned the scholarship according to their rules but you don't have a right to it.


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Fight for it. You worked hard and passed all the requirements, then you should be able to get it.


----------



## Salmon (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't be sad, be angry! This is all caused by their ineptitude, so light a fire under their ass. Go after them; even if you fail, you have the satisfaction of being a fighter instead of just taking it. Emails are easy to ignore, find some one in a position of responsibility and bother them; go in the flesh and make an appointment. Be a pain in the ass and don't get dissuaded. Don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise.

The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Suzziexo said:


> According to my university, if you're ranked from the top 5 in your major, you get a scholarship. Since I'm ranked third, I got a scholarship for the past two years. However, the last term I went on exchange so my grades are not transferred yet and I was shocked to know when I checked the university website that I didn't get a scholarship and I should pay the full tuition fees. (Although when I read the scholarship conditions, it said you can get it even if you went on exchange).
> 
> I'm sure the only reason I didn't get it was because my exchange coordinator is slow in converting my grades, therefore I was not considered when giving scholarships. It's not my fault. I worked really hard the past year and it sucks knowing that some people that don't even study get scholarships while I don't. I pass all the requirements for the scholarship so I feel so depressed right now knowing that I didn't get it, the fees are too expensive and I feel bad for pressuring my parents in order to pay. :sad:
> 
> ...


This is a merit-based scholarship, so I'm not sure why ANYONE is suggesting you're acting entitled. 

If what's stopping you is that your grades weren't transferred, then talk to your advisor, the bursar office and financial aid. Higher ed is too damn expensive to let any money you *earned* go to waste.

Call them. Stuff like this is better done as much in-person as you can.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't really think of this stuff in terms of "rights". It doesn't really matter. It sounds like you have the possibility of still getting it. Fight for it as best you can.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah--I was thinking similarly to above. It's not really about having the 'right' to a scholarship, as much as it's about whether or not you qualify for a scholarship and can/should pursue it in order to receive the benefits.

I think that since you do qualify for it, you should push that unless you do not need the money etc.


----------



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

ponpiri said:


> This is a merit-based scholarship, so I'm not sure why ANYONE is suggesting you're acting entitled.
> 
> If what's stopping you is that your grades weren't transferred, then talk to your advisor, the bursar office and financial aid. Higher ed is too damn expensive to let any money you *earned* go to waste.
> 
> Call them. Stuff like this is better done as much in-person as you can.


yes exactly, it's called 'merit-based' and I already emailed the bursar office and financial aid, they didn't reply yet. I'm so frustrated. I really hope they'll be fair enough and give me what I deserve. I'll wait for a couple of days and if they didn't reply I'll give them a call!

Thank you for the encouragement


----------



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

Salmon said:


> Don't be sad, be angry! This is all caused by their ineptitude, so light a fire under their ass. Go after them; even if you fail, you have the satisfaction of being a fighter instead of just taking it. Emails are easy to ignore, find some one in a position of responsibility and bother them; go in the flesh and make an appointment. Be a pain in the ass and don't get dissuaded. Don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise.
> 
> The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


Hahahaahah I wish I could do that! But the thing is, my university is abroad and I'm on holidays right now so I can't really visit them in person. Let's just hope I could get that goddamn scholarship *fingers crossed*


----------



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

Update, so finally someone from the (register office) replied to my email and said I should email the scholarship manager, even though I already did and she didn't reply to my email. Would it be appropriate if I emailed the register office back saying she didn't reply?

As you can see, I'm so desperate >.<


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Suzziexo said:


> Update, so finally someone from the (register office) replied to my email and said I should email the scholarship manager, even though I already did and she didn't reply to my email. Would it be appropriate if I emailed the register office back saying she didn't reply?
> 
> As you can see, I'm so desperate >.<


Yes. Again, I don't feel like you "deserve" it - it's money someone's choosing to give you - but you might as well fight for it. I'd email the scholarship manager again (politely) as well. You never know when someone's email is malfunctioning (happens with surprising regularity at my office) or they just happened to miss a message by accident.


----------

